# Need more smoke in electric smoker



## bjj1805 (May 22, 2022)

My girlfriend just bought me a new electric smoker as I am fairly new to smoking. It seems to go through the chip tray in an hour or so but I do not get much smoke flavor. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## cmayna (May 22, 2022)

What brand/model smoker do you have?


----------



## bjj1805 (May 22, 2022)

Masterbilt


----------



## bjj1805 (May 22, 2022)

There is a lot of moisture on the door and little to no smoke


----------



## smokerjim (May 22, 2022)

Do you have your vent wide open , chip trays usually need to be filled about every 45 minutes, what type of meat you smoking, what flavor chips you using.


----------



## bjj1805 (May 22, 2022)

I was trying to smoke a pork butt with cherry wood. There was a slight smell of smoke in the air but looking through the glass door you couldn’t see any smoke at all


----------



## bjj1805 (May 22, 2022)

Very frustrated. I had an old propane smoker that used to put the smoke right out with little to no issues


----------



## tallbm (May 22, 2022)

Hi there and welcome!  Like 

 smokerjim
 said, you have to keep feeding wood chips like every 45 minutes.  1 load will not do hardly anything for smoke flavor :)

Also your smoker runs colder than it is telling you so bump up 25F degrees and that should help ensure the chips are burning.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 22, 2022)

Get yourself a pellet tube or pellet tray. Load it with pellets let it burn and not have to worry about tending to the wood chips.



			Robot or human?


----------



## bjj1805 (May 22, 2022)

I kept refilling the wood chips every hour but there never seemed to be much smoke. Looking through the glass door it looked like an oven-shouldn’t it be really smoky so you can’t see in there?
I did order a pellet tube today.
The pork turned out nice and tender but no smoke flavor


----------



## checkdude (May 22, 2022)

As others pointed out look into a tube or better yet mailbox mod . It's a pleasure to use and so easy and don't brake the bank. Do a little search there is tons of posts on it. Very simple to implement too.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 22, 2022)

If your MES has the chiploader tube on the side, try leaving the loader tuber sticking out about an inch or two.


----------



## old sarge (May 22, 2022)

3 choices come to mind, budget dependent;








						A-MAZE-N Grill Smokers | Grillsmokers
					

The a-maze-n amnts12 12 in. Tube smoker is perfect for smoking meat or fish. The 12 in. Tube smoker is able tosmoking heat up to 12" of gas at the same time making it the perfect choice for the biggest events or the most intricate meals. Tube smoker is also made with an american-made material...



					a-maze-n.grillsmokers.us


----------



## bertman (May 22, 2022)

All of the above is good advice. I am a fan of the mailbox mod, like checkdude said. Most times, I use chips in the tray, as well as pellets in a tube with the mailbox.


----------



## smokerjim (May 23, 2022)

You could also try hickory or mesquite chips for a stronger smoke flavor.


----------



## tallbm (May 23, 2022)

bjj1805 said:


> I kept refilling the wood chips every hour but there never seemed to be much smoke. Looking through the glass door it looked like an oven-shouldn’t it be really smoky so you can’t see in there?
> I did order a pellet tube today.
> The pork turned out nice and tender but no smoke flavor



Question.  Did you wrap your pork butt in foil at some point?  If so try going unwrapped the entire time and also crank the heat up.  A pork butt does not care what temp you are cooking it at so long as you are not burning it.  

I find people wrap large cuts of meat way to quickly for my tastes.  If I'm spending hours and hours cooking something, I want the best flavor possible.  I don't care about speeding up the cook.
To me the superior flavor of not wrapping or not wrapping early is much greater than cooking faster.  
I simply just adjust my timeline to handle cooking something longer so I dont have to wrap.  It also helps that I rock an electric smoker with a A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray for 12 hours of perfect smoke :)

Just some more info for you to consider :)


----------



## cmayna (May 23, 2022)

If you consider getting an A-maze-N tube, for an electric smoker,  I would fill the tube just half way, turn it horizontally and quickly shake it sideways so it ends up half filled.  In an electric smoker I feel a full tube is too much smoke.  Just smoke....er..food for thought.


----------



## smokerjim (May 24, 2022)

I'll also ill add if your using water in your water pan I wouldn't


----------

